# Does anyone use freedom Breeder racks?(asking for my sister)



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

My little sister for quite a few reasons has asked me to help her get into mice.
But not as a show or pet breeder.
Long story short, she's fiercely into reptiles and "small exotic mammalian predators" and has noticed a need and aims to fill it.
This kid is smart, and driven especially when it comes to her animals.

She wants to start feeder breeding, and has asked me to help her research.
She got a job, saved up and is using that for starting up.
I've been helping her with research on zoning and laws..costs...stuff like that.
But we came across these freedom breeder racks, and they look amazing.
Everything cage-wise is included, watering systems, bins, built in wheels.
But it's expensive, at 2,000 USD(1,274.86 GBP is that the right one? >///<) for each rack not including tax or shipping.
Depending on the model that's about 50 cages so it's not -that- bad of a deal.

I only have experience with tanks and home made bins though.
Has anyone here ever used these? I just wanted to ask before she buys anything just in case.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I made my own breeder racks. That way I could control the size I wanted, which is bigger than most mouse racks.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if that's a good price, but check out a website called Labex of Maine, it's a website to sell lab equipment. Pretty sure I've seen racks of 144 (12X12) for going about the same price. They're big, but they have a lot more cages than 50... Good luck for your sister!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!
Her room is in shambles, papers with scribbled notes all over the place.
I don't think I've ever seen her so excited.

I wanted to build them for her but the only men I know are nerds, and are better at coding than building.
And I'm awful at it too xD.
She was talking about just hiring someone if we can't find anything.

And thanks for the tip! I'll certainly look into it.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> I don't know if that's a good price, but check out a website called Labex of Maine, it's a website to sell lab equipment. Pretty sure I've seen racks of 144 (12X12) for going about the same price. They're big, but they have a lot more cages than 50... Good luck for your sister!


i agree with this advice. used lab equipment, or diy racks will work out cheaper, and in feeder breeding, you have to be price competitive. if you are breeding on a large scale, i think an auto watering system rather than bottles is going to be well worth the investment.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can actually look up diy breeding racks online, snake forums also tend to be great for this. I'm debating making a rack for my snakes....


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i saw a breeding rack on ebay uk for £700 ... have a look on ebay at prices to compare


----------

